# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  صور لصفحات من  مصاحف مخطوطة

## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

صور من مصحف قراءات مخطوط 
من موقع مكتبة الصهاينة

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.harvardartmuseums.org/art...gation_1=quran
ورقة19

----------


## أحمد البكري

ورقة25

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

ط

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

'

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مطبوع في سنغافورا 
عام 1286 هجـ

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

156 صورة في ملف واحد
من مصحف مخطوط بالخط الحجازي

http://www.ge.tt/api/1/files/9C1nKEX/0/blob?download

24 ميغا

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

المصدر:

http://www.mahfouzi-museum.com/colle...8C/102/1/view/

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

صور من مصحف مخطوط عام 952 هجـ
الناسخ: روزبهان الشيرازي

http://www.khalili.org/index.php/views/object-print/978

----------


## أحمد البكري

صور من مصحف مخطوط بخط روزبهان الشيرازي 
معروض في مكتبة تشيستربيتي 
15.04.2016 - 28.08.2016

http://fic123berichtvandedag.blogspo...-and-rare.html

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------

